# Meet ICP and Spaz



## enzide420 (Aug 5, 2014)

Spaz is a lovely lady roughly 4 months old and has a black hood and brown fur. Violent Jay is a Big Normal lab rat but I love him to death and he is so playful. Shaggy 2 Dope is a runt I believe and he is shy but we're breaking him of that he's more friendly now!


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Do they live in that tub? ???


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Whoa, I have never seen the kind of coat color Spaz has, I really like the brown on brown it reminds me of coffee or caramel 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

That is a really funky colored rat. XD
My rat Pastoolio once ended up being dyed green and blue with food coloring for an art project I did. His tail still has green and blue marking on it to this day. =P


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Are your males housed with a female? Are they neutered?


----------



## enzide420 (Aug 5, 2014)

The tub is when we take them out of they're cages to bring them outside to play in the yard. As for the males and females they are separated and have they're own cages. In short no neutering done on my boys! Lol thanks for all the comments


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

I've never seen a hooded rat like that before. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

Honestly..... Spaz looks stained. You see how the fur around her front paws are white, its probably because that's the pretty much the easiest place for rats to groom. 

She is most likely just a regular black hoodie in need of a good bath.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## enzide420 (Aug 5, 2014)

No stain we give them baths every night to make sure they're clean as can be. She was the Lucky girl we got as a rescue!


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Your rats are so cute! And Spaz is truly unique looking. You shouldn't bathe your rats every night though, you'll just make them stink more and possibly give them skin problems.


----------



## enzide420 (Aug 5, 2014)

Yea that's true they just tend to get extremely dirty when playing outside


----------



## rubysrats (Jul 28, 2014)

Very cute! Cool color on your girl. Someone needs to get fixed or you need a girl friend for Spaz though, Spaz is going to get pregnant or already is!


----------

